# How often do you change your faces on your smartwatches?



## PoliteBoulder (Dec 7, 2017)

A function to change faces is easily accessible on Android Wear. I don't change it much and sometimes I just access the change face menu screen by accident.

Do you guys change your smartwatch faces often?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep.

Often daily or more depending on my mood, dress and planned usage.

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

When I first got mine, I changed the face fairly often, but eventually settled into just one or two.

I also used to switch to a plain red-colored digital face for wearing it into bed or at the movies, with the idea that it'd be less intrusive if it switched on by accident. Apple added what they call "theater mode", though, which ignores wake-on-wrist-raise and requires me to tap the face to turn on the display. Now I use the same face pretty much all the time.

(swap the Activity rings into the upper left corner, and that's what I'm using today)


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

All the time... I have close to 72 different watch dials, and I am adding more all the time. Fleigers, military, and field watch designs are my favs.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Not very often. I specifically want 24-hour analogue faces. 
Unfortunately these are tricky to find as an awful lot of the digital faces are tagged 'analog' and many of the faces tagged '24h' turn out to be 12-hour.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

peagreen said:


> Not very often. I specifically want 24-hour analogue faces.
> Unfortunately these are tricky to find as an awful lot of the digital faces are tagged 'analog' and many of the faces tagged '24h' turn out to be 12-hour.


That's the one analog style I'd like to see added to the Apple Watch. Either a 24-hour main hand (like a Meistersinger or the special 24-hr Navitimer) or a GMT-type hand.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

My Apple Watch lineup of faces:

In the center, I have my most basic faces-a very sparse Utility and Solar. These are the ones I use the most.

View attachment 12900207
View attachment 12900209


At the outer edges are the Modular faces I use for info-when/where I am, ESPN, music, international travel.

View attachment 12900221
View attachment 12900223
View attachment 12900225
View attachment 12900227


There is no one face that would elegantly contain every complication I want. But, this has forced me to think more about which tasks I use my watch for and which complications are needed for said tasks. (Though I admit, I am not above adding in an unneeded complication to act as a filler for visual balance.)

Like I say near the top, the simple ones are the ones I use most of the time. How often I change faces depends on which tasks I do throughout the day.


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

just received my Samsung s3 frontier...Can i recommend a good app for watch faces? Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> My Apple Watch lineup of faces:
> 
> In the center, I have my most basic faces-a very sparse Utility and Solar. These are the ones I use the most.
> 
> ...


Last weekend, I added one for the movies. Yes, I know the AW had a theater mode, but I kept forgetting to to switch it out of theater mode, and a few hours after a movie, I'd have that moment of confusion as to why raising my wrist was not waking up the screen. This new face is minimally bothersome in a dark auditorium, yet still readable a few hours later.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

scentedlead said:


> Last weekend, I added one for the movies. Yes, I know the AW had a theater mode, but I kept forgetting to to switch it out of theater mode, and a few hours after a movie, I'd have that moment of confusion as to why raising my wrist was not waking up the screen. This new face is minimally bothersome in a dark auditorium, yet still readable a few hours later.
> 
> View attachment 12937723


That is a good design for the application, better than a black screen
for theater mode in my opinion.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

That simple time-only red Modular face is the same one I used for movie theaters and wearing into bed. Like you say, it's great because it's still easy to use (just turn your wrist) and it doesn't grab anyone's attention.


----------



## WatchHound007 (Dec 12, 2009)

Not that often. On my Fitbit Ionic, I had the simple/traditional watch face for a while. But then changed to one with a bunch of info besides the time of day (calories burned, heart rate, steps, etc.).


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

change them daily 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

MIsparty said:


> just received my Samsung s3 frontier...Can i recommend a good app for watch faces? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice choice. I use watchmaker premium... well worth the $6 one time fee.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That simple time-only red Modular face is the same one I used for movie theaters and wearing into bed. Like you say, it's great because it's still easy to use (just turn your wrist) and it doesn't grab anyone's attention.


After a few weeks of using this face, I gotta admit that I wish I could choose a darker red. :think:

It's fine most of the time, but once in a blue moon, I really could use a darker red.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

#Nixie









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## stevenliu0923 (Mar 2, 2018)

I stopped using my smartwatch (moto 360 gen 1) but when i did i think i changed my watch face about once every week or so just to change it up a bit....it does get quite bland wearing the same design everyday


----------



## HowGozit (Dec 29, 2014)

Pebble - almost never - I have an analog one that I purchased and it is pretty much on all the time. 
Samsung S2 - 2 or 3 times a day. I have a couple that I like - and sometimes I prefer one or the other. Changing the face is extremely easy with the bezel.
Android Wear - usually stick with Fury (analog/digital) - occasionally I hunt up something different - but I keep coming back to the same face. There is another Watchmaker face I use a lot - but I just replaced my phone again and I have to hunt up the right face again.

HowGozit.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

When I used my S3 never. I found a face I liked and never looked back

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangechilly (Jun 17, 2008)

Once a week or day depending.


----------



## mario23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got my Galaxy Watch and so far loving the default face. I'm sure that will change!


----------



## 440_Hz (Aug 29, 2018)

I change watches rather than faces, haha... I have quite a few Pebbles for different occasions.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I change my watch face daily.
Sometimes I will leave one on for a couple to a few days, but not much longer than that.
And I enjoy when certain holidays come around so I can start using those faces (Halloween for instance).


----------



## clay (Oct 24, 2006)

Typically keep the same face during the week and then change on the weekend.


----------



## dvzzz (Apr 17, 2013)

Faces are yet to evolve to include IFTTT controls/notifications. AW not yet there. Anybody uses AW for IFTTT?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dvzzz said:


> Faces are yet to evolve to include IFTTT controls/notifications. AW not yet there. Anybody uses AW for IFTTT?


Wtf is IFTTT?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

If This Then That --> IFTTT

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## lovetillman (Nov 17, 2018)

don't change it much


----------



## matador203977 (Nov 20, 2018)

Seldomly change faces. No time interval whatsoever


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Found this recently (a few weeks ago) on the Google play store:
Sundial Solar Clock- Analemma
Installed it on my Pixel and it automagically offered to also install on my watch. 12 or 24 at the top. So far very pleased with it, but I could do without the twilight indicators which can't be switched off. 
It gives instant access on your Android phone to sunrise/sunset moonrise/moonset and phase of the moon.
Haven't changed watchface since.


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

On my Fenix 3 HR...I have never really found one that hits the mark. I wind up swapping them alot. currently the Tactix Bravo has been my primary but still hunting....


----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

I swap all the time. I enjoy 'face' hunting! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## volfer (Jan 29, 2019)

I change them weekly mostly. Its fun


----------



## jacksonpt (Feb 12, 2019)

Not very often. I used to do it quite frequently, then I started programming my own watch faces for my Garmin, and settled into one or two that I stick with most of the time.


----------

